# Greetings from Japan



## txraisedboy (Mar 12, 2012)

Good evening brethren and all.  I am Bro Jonathan Hogue; I have been a Mason for nearly 3 years now.  I am very happy that I have stumbled on to this site.  I first downloaded the app on my Kindle fire and didn't even realize that there was a website to go with it for the first few days.  I am a born and raised Texas from San Antonio to Harlingen.  After a few years in college I enlisted in the Navy and reported to my first duty station in Washington State.  After a few years there I found myself walking into the Lodge for the first time; something I know not one of us will ever forget.  I then PCS'ed (moved) to Northern Japan.  I enjoy it here but I have found that my Masonic studies are very self paced and can easily be put on a back burner to other things.  But with this in hand and accessible I have already found that this is the spark that I needed.  I want to thank the founders, moderators, and all others that continue to contribute to this site.  I hope that, in the near future, I will be able to contribute and help others further themselves in Masonry.  Thank you and good evening. 

V/R,

Bro. Jonathan B. Hogue
Fidilgo Lodge #77 Anacortes, WA
From Northern Japan


----------



## JTM (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome Brother! Enjoy your time here.


----------



## txraisedboy (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.  Chief I am sure that I will enjoy my time here.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 15, 2012)

Where are you in Japan? I was never stationed there but I have some friends who are. Can't remember which ships right off. I was stuck on the East coast.


----------



## jvserpico (Mar 15, 2012)

There's a website?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes there is. masonsoftexas.com


----------



## txraisedboy (Mar 15, 2012)

I am stationed at Misawa AB.  Sure would be cool if you knew people here.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 15, 2012)

I knew one guy that used to be there. He was an MA1. Most of the people I know over there are in Yokosuka. I hope you enjoy it. Everyone that I ever met that has been stationed in Japan love it and when they come stateside want to go back. What is your rate? I was an FC (AEGIS).


----------



## txraisedboy (Mar 15, 2012)

AD2 first time up on the test that was 3 weeks ago, looking to put on first.  I do enjoy it here in Japan.  I just wish that there was a Lodge that is up to my standards around here.  I can't wait to get back stateside and enjoy some pleasantries of the states.  But I suspect that I would like to come back here, not so much to live, but more like a vacation thing, sometime in the distant future.


----------



## khilles (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome to the community


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 16, 2012)

Good luck on the advancement. When I was trying to make 2nd our advancement rate was a paltry 1.4%. At that rate the were only advancing like 10 people in the fleet from 3rd to 2nd. After the mass exodus from the rate though we went to like 25%. In one advancement cycle they like 20 Master Chiefs which really opened things up.


----------

